# [S] IDE Festplatte bis 250 GB



## Kreon (16. Januar 2009)

Titel sagt schon alles:

Größe: 160-250 GB
IDE-Schnittstelle
Samsung, WD bevorzugt
Versand, wenn möglich in einer original Festplattenverpackungen oder eben gut gepolstert in einem normalen Karton


----------



## murver (21. Januar 2009)

habe eine 160gb hitache aus der  7k250 serie. bei interesse mach mir nen preisvorschlag. sicherer versand sollte kein problem sein, am billigsten wäre da hermes für 4€

cya


----------



## Kreon (21. Januar 2009)

nein danke, hitachi ist nicht so mein Fall


----------



## marilynmarduk (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte eine 160GB Samsung SP1654N, die ich bald bei der Bucht verscherbeln wollte. Die Festplatte habe ich am 22.12.07 bei Atelco gekauft, hat also noch Garantie.

Insgesamt ist die Festplatte nur um die 50 Stunden gelaufen, da ich sie eigentlich für meinen Zweitrechner gekauft habe, der aber kurz danach von einem Notebook abgelöst wurde.

Falls du Interesse hast, dann schreibe mir bitte eine PN mit deinen Preisvorstellungen.


----------

